# Job Interview with Jumeirah Group



## kelste (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Guys

I'm relocating over to Dubai from the UK shortly and have secured a job interview with the Jumeirah Group within IT for IT Project Manager.

This is my first interview in Dubai and although their HR dept. have provided me with the job spec they couldn't give me anymore information on how the interview would run.

Generally, do you know if companies over in Dubai typically concentrate on your experience or is it example based questions "Give us an example of a time when... etc".

I'm researching the group itself, and am putting a lot of thought into it; I'm really keen on the position and so it'd be great if you could provide some general tips / techniques if you have the time to spare to put some thought to it for me. 

Thanks All
Kelste!


----------

